

Internet Explorer 9 beta - kia
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/download/ie-9/worldwide

======
nailer
The IE9 site asks me for my language, OS, and architecture.

* I don't know or care about this info

* My browser has already provided it to the site

